# New booking policy!



## laxmom (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, so I am sure all you savy DVC'ers know by now about the new booking policy that was sprung this week.  But...just in case....you can now book beginning with the arrival date and for most of your trip thus elminating the day by day booking for most.  If you have an extended trip - say 7 days or more- there are still some hoops to jump thru but this is the jist of the new procedure.

So, what are your thoughts?  Many see a loophole for abuse.  One could call and book for their entire 7 day trip but only plan on using the last 5 nights, call back and cancel the first few nights and obtain a booking advantage.  At least this is what is being discussed on other boards.  There is talk that you may have to cancel the entire trip and start over as a penalty to avoid this issue.

Just curious what the Tugger view is.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 21, 2008)

Personally I just love the fact that we hear about it on a message board.  

I'm sure there are a good number of members who won't find out about it until they call MS or get the next mag(who knows when that is coming out).

Just have a gut feeling it's not going to work out the way upper mgmt has invisioned. Perhaps we are going to a you can make a 7 day ressie at 11 months and everything else(shorter stays, staying at non-home resort) will be at 7 months.

Only thing I like is the getting rid of the day by day waitlist, I WL the whole trip or nothing. Gives me a better chance.


I'm still  I got a 2br BW view for a 4 night stay at MLK. They even had the 2queenbeds in the 2nd br available at BCV. I had a choice  .


----------



## capjak (Jun 21, 2008)

I have never had an issue getting what I need when I need it and I did not do day to day.  I travel springbreak to BCV so have owners 11 month window but do not use it.

Not sure how this will impact that.

I made a ressie for next springbreak in 2 bedroom (2 queen beds) sat to sat 3/28-4/04 no issues and not made day to day.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 21, 2008)

capjak said:


> I have never had an issue getting what I need when I need it and I did not do day to day.  I travel springbreak to BCV so have owners 11 month window but do not use it.
> 
> Not sure how this will impact that.
> 
> I made a ressie for next springbreak in 2 bedroom (2 queen beds) sat to sat 3/28-4/04 no issues and not made day to day.



I use my 11 month window at SSR and VB. I have for the past 2 years called day by day for Easter at VB for a 2br, pretty much every CM at MS told me to do this. 

But after talking to some transplanted Buckeyes who book at 7 months with SSR points, I think it may have been overkill doing it day by day at 11 months. 

But then again I'm one of those people who can be on the phone right at 9am.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I haven't been on the disboards for a few weeks, so this is the first I am hearing about this.  Interesting!  I'll have to read more about it.  I use my 11-month booking window with no problems, though I did call day to day for Thanksgiving week. I can see how this new policy would mean less calling for me, but possibly more competition. Who knows. Hopefully they will come up with a good cancellation policy so folks won't book a check-in day that they don't really want to "jump the line."


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 21, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for posting! I haven't been on the disboards for a few weeks, so this is the first I am hearing about this.  Interesting!  I'll have to read more about it.  I use my 11-month booking window with no problems, though I did call day to day for Thanksgiving week. I can see how this new policy would mean less calling for me, but possibly more competition. Who knows. Hopefully they will come up with a good cancellation policy so folks won't book a check-in day that they don't really want to "jump the line."



I make just one call at T-giving, hey I'm a SSR and they have tons of dedicated 2brs. 

We can only hope they came up with a good cancellation policy, my guess is they didn't.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 21, 2008)

I am willing to give the new policy a chance but like anything new, there will be bumps along the way.

I am more upset about the way they did this.  Where was the announcement or lead in?  Couldn't you say that as of July 1st this is the policy or something?  But no, we had to find out from someone who called for a reservation, was told and then posted it on the internet.  And then we again have the problem of CM's in MS who haven't been trained and don't know anything about it or aren't giving out consistent info according to other sites.  For a company that is so customer driven as Disney appears to be, this was handled poorly.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 21, 2008)

laxmom said:


> I am willing to give the new policy a chance but like anything new, there will be bumps along the way.
> 
> I am more upset about the way they did this.  Where was the announcement or lead in?  Couldn't you say that as of July 1st this is the policy or something?  But no, we had to find out from someone who called for a reservation, was told and then posted it on the internet.  And then we again have the problem of CM's in MS who haven't been trained and don't know anything about it or aren't giving out consistent info according to other sites.  For a company that is so customer driven as Disney appears to be, this was handled poorly.



That's what bothers me the most, reading about it on the internet. Very un-Disney.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 21, 2008)

The DVC owners who don't frequent the different boards online won't find out about this until the 1) try to make a reservation the old way or 2) Get the fall Disney Files where they plan to make a formal announcement.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm really upset with this new policy.

For one thing, it is in direct violation of the POS I was given when I bought, which clearly states that each day will be available to all owners of a given resort at the same time. Now, someone booking a reservation that starts a day or two before yours will have a head start on getting those difficult to get days (think BWV standard New Year's eve).

And with the current policy of allowing days to be cancelled off a reservation, a person with a lot of points could book a 7 day reservation just to get a head start on getting the 6th and 7th days. Then cancel the 1st 5 days. 

I bought a smallish BWV contract for the express purpose of booking a standard view BWV New Year's eve and/or Food/Wine. To date I've had no problem. Now it will be impossible. With the current system, NYE standard view rooms are gone on the 1st booking day. With the new system, if you want a reservation beginning Dec 30 or Dec 31, those days will be long gone by people with reservations beginning Dec 25 or 26 or 27 or 28 or 29. Whereas with the current system, every BWV owner has and equal shot at getting Dec 31.


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 21, 2008)

I think the cancellation policy will need to work as follows, and I am not sure it already doesn't (so one MS agent told me):

Should you need to modify the check-in day of a reservation (to a later date and covering any of the original nights), the reservation shall be cancelled and rebooked. If the resort has a wait-list in place, the reservation dates shall be reallocated to the wait-list parties 1st, with the original reservation holder going to the bottom of the wait-list.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 22, 2008)

Personally, I am thrilled.  It is such a HUGE waste of my time as well as that of Disney's to have people calling day by day.  No other system asks to you to do this.  I almost fell off my chair when I heard about having to do it this way for Disney.  How lame.

I think it's great that it can be booked for up to 7 days.  The hold times will be much shorter.  And since it's a flexibly system not just weekend to weekend travel, the desired days are likely to balance out and everyone will have a fair chance.

Remember, some don't like to use DVC points on the weekends because they require more points.  Others can only travel on weekends due to work...  So in the end, it will all even out.  I agree about the notification though -- they should have sent us all a post card at the least.

 Thumbs up from me!  Katherine


----------



## rhonda (Jun 22, 2008)

Ditto SDKath's comments above.  I'm thrilled and told MS so yesterday when booking 10n at BWV for Jan 2009.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 22, 2008)

*Major Change to Disney Vacation Club Booking Policy*

This change begins to bring DVC’s policies more in line with 
those of other time shares, which allow owners to book in 
advance of their arrival date rather than their departure date.

Post 1150


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 23, 2008)

Rhonda and Katherine

Stay away from the Disboards, if you like any part of the new policy!


I now rank up there with the evil renters because I start my Thanksgiving and Easter DVC trips over the weekend. Hence getting an advatage in their eyes.

 Hey it's not my fault I bought enough points to cover Fri-Sat nights and like to stay a week!


IMHO the best part is getting rid of the day by day waitlist. Don't know about the rest of you, but I like to unpack and relax for my vacation. 

I don't get the resort hopping


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 23, 2008)

SDKath said:


> It is such a HUGE waste of my time as well as that of Disney's to have people calling day by day.  No other system asks to you to do this.  I almost fell off my chair when I heard about having to do it this way for Disney.



Disney never 'asked' or 'required' you to book day-by-day! It was a personal choice by members concerned about getting a hard-to-get reservation. If you weren't concerned, why would you ever call day-by-day? If you were concerned, why aren't you concerned now that that option has been taken away? At least 95% of my reservations were made with a single call. I only booked day-by-day for NYE. With day-by-day you were virtually guaranteed to get the reservation of your choice. Everyone was on an equal playing field for getting any given day. And this was stated in the POS!

Now, it's a crapshoot. I don't expect I'll ever get a BWV standard room for NYE again as they'll be long gone by the time I'll be able to call. The new system favors those with a large number of points, those booking weekends, commercial renters, and those willing to 'game' the system by overbooking and then cancelling some days off their reservation. (I certainly hope that with the new system, any change to a reservation will require a cancellation and rebooking based on availability!)

As for tying up MS times, I'm sure my 5-day day-by-day booking took less time overall than the person booking 11 months out, then calling at 7 months out to cancel and rebook at a different resort, possibly going on a waitlist, and calling several more times to check on the waitlist. Maybe they should eliminate that procedure also!

I think the POS should have a big disclaimer on it that says "Read this is you want to, but you shouldn't bother because it's meaningless, and we can change anything we want whenever we want!"  eg: change in booking policy, change in banking policy, elimination of smoking units, OKW extension, new booking categories for OKW, etc.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jun 23, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> I think the POS should have a big disclaimer on it that says "Read this is you want to, but you shouldn't bother because it's meaningless, and we can change anything we want whenever we want!" eg: change in booking policy, change in banking policy, elimination of smoking units, OKW extension, new booking categories for OKW, etc.


 
The DVC Home Resort Rules and Regulations, Sec IV.3 - 



> DVCMC reserves the right to amend these Rules and Regulations, in its sole, absolute and unfettered discretion. These changes may effect a Club Member’s right to use, exchange or rent the Club Member’s Ownership interest and impose obligations upon the use and enjoyment of his or her Ownership interest and the appurtenant Club Membership. Club Members will be notified of any such changes through Member Services publications.


 
DVC Multi-Site POS, Sec 3b – 



> such changes could adversely affect their ability to secure reservations when and where they want them.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 23, 2008)

I realize they have reserved the right to make changes. I'm just saying why bother reading the POS, or waste desk/filing cabinet space to keep the thing in, when it is pretty much meaningless!

And what about 'Club Members will be notified of any such changes though Member Services publications." I guess their right to make changes includes the part about notifiying members of changes. It would be nice if they notified members BEFORE they made the change, rather than rely on word-of-mouth thru internet bulletin boards! (I guess it now is finally on the member website at least.)

It's also interesting to note that the disclosure you site is in the same section of the POS that says any allocation of points must result in the same number of overall points. Raising a point requirement for a given night requires a lowering of the point requirement for a different night. Is that statement also subject to change in DVCMC's sole discretion?


----------



## SDKath (Jun 25, 2008)

I generally stay far away from DISboards anyway.  Too much repetitive questions, too much advertising for their only sponsor, and way too easy to get "censored" when you post contrary to the mass opinion.

Well thought out posts at TUG are way more valuable to me.   

DVC John -- my guide "highly recommended" that I book day by day for anything but off season (where I can practically trade in via II anyway).  Most of us who are on TUG and other boards know how to work the system.  By virtue of it being recommended by my guide, I have done it over and over again (and it's a pain).  Now that it's no longer needed, I am happy to forget about making 7 calls for 7 days straight in the middle of my work morning.

Katherine


----------



## laxmom (Jun 25, 2008)

I admit I was pleased that my DVC would now operate the same as my Marriott when it came to making reservations based on first day.  It is just easier to deal with if they are the same.  I do understand the concerns but am not willing to get caught up in what might happen before it happens.  I plan on keeping an cautious, open mind to see how it shakes out.  We just got our points so we don't have any experience with how it was done before to compare to.

I still think it should have been handled better.  What was such a rush to get it into place?  If you couldn't notify owners until the next Disney Files then find another way to get the notification out or wait.  Very poor business decision IMHO and may actually be leading to the way people are or are not accepting the change.  Most will take a negative position based on how the idea is presented.  It's just human nature.  Just a thought....


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 25, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I generally stay far away from DISboards anyway.  Too much repetitive questions, too much advertising for their only sponsor, and way too easy to get "censored" when you post contrary to the mass opinion.
> 
> Well thought out posts at TUG are way more valuable to me.
> 
> ...



The repetitive questions . I did get warned once for being sarcastic and for responding to a person who got banned and was posting under a new name. You were supposed to alert one of the mods if he was back or ignore him. 

 The only time I have done DBD is for Vero Beach at Easter, small number of 2brs at the whole resort. Member Services have told me to do it that way.  

I own at SSR, so the one call right at 11 months always is fine(huge # of  dedicated 2br's).  I've never gone Xmas/NYE or 1st 2 weeks of December. 

The new policy won't bother me, just didn't like the way it was delivered. I think it's going to hurt the people who just bought enough points for a short stay at a specific resort(BCV for F&W, VWL for Xmas). 

Guess I've been pretty lucky, just booked BW view for MLK weekend with 1 call at 7 months. Did the same last year with BCV. It did take me a waitlist of 5 weeks to get VWL for early May once.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 25, 2008)

I won't go into my opinions of that other board!!  Edited to remove my opinion....sorry for the interuption.

Twinkstarr, I agree with you.  We considered a small add on at VWL just to go around the holidays.  Now I am glad we didn't do it!  I will just rent a stay at WL instead if we decide to go once in a while.  I'll stick with my little HHI points for now.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 25, 2008)

laxmom said:


> I won't go into my opinions of that other board!!  Edited to remove my opinion....sorry for the interuption.
> 
> Twinkstarr, I agree with you.  We considered a small add on at VWL just to go around the holidays.  Now I am glad we didn't do it!  I will just rent a stay at WL instead if we decide to go once in a while.  I'll stick with my little HHI points for now.



What timeframe are you planning on using your HHI points? Are you going to use the DVC in conjunction with your Marriott to stay longer on HHI? Or are you figuring an extra trip

Best decision is getting rid of the day by day waitlist, I"ve done the all or nothing, I don't want to be repacking my bags and moving when I'm on vacation.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 25, 2008)

For the immediate future it will be a getaway for DH and I.  We own eoy at Barony so the plan is to alternate eoy with DHHI so we go every year but get a different experience.  At some point, we would like to stay longer and may look into that.  We just know we will add on at some point.

I was one who couldn't call DBD either with my work schedule but as of right now, we don't plan on going high demand.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 25, 2008)

laxmom said:


> For the immediate future it will be a getaway for DH and I.  We own eoy at Barony so the plan is to alternate eoy with DHHI so we go every year but get a different experience.  At some point, we would like to stay longer and may look into that.  We just know we will add on at some point.
> 
> I was one who couldn't call DBD either with my work schedule but as of right now, we don't plan on going high demand.



I just call at 9am even when making one call, it just gets it off my to do list. If I have to add DME or ask a question I usually wait until the afternoon. 

When doing the DBD for VB for next Easter, I had to go into my bathroom because the kids were so loud, I couldn't hear MS>  They see me go for the phone and the automatically goes up on them!:whoopie:


----------



## DVC Mike (Jul 3, 2008)

DVC has posted an expanded explanation of their new booking policy on DVCMember.com:



> *New policy enhances reservation bookings and waitlist procedure.*
> In response to ongoing Member feedback regarding our reservation processes, last week we introduced a new policy designed to enhance booking guidelines and waitlist procedures.
> 
> The new reservation policy now offers Members the opportunity to place one single phone call to secure an entire Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation for as many as 7 nights, beginning on the first day of their booking window (which is 11 months before check-in at Members' Home Resort, or 7 months before check-in at other Disney Vacation Club Resorts). The previous policy required Members to call daily at the beginning of their booking window, piecing together their reservation one night at a time.
> ...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 6, 2008)

Up to 129 pages of FUD on the DIS boards.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 7, 2008)

What kills me is that the new system really puts short stayers at a disadvantage.  I liked DVC for a couple of reasons: 1) I could stay midweek for a reasonble point cost, and 2) even when staying a full week I actually LIKE to stay at different resorts (A full week at AKV is too much, but 3 nights there and 4 at BWV is perfect).  With a 150 point BWV contract and a 50 point AKV add-on one could do this easily b/c they could get priority reservations at both resorts.  The new system ruins this as it really favors 7 night bookings.  

Given the number of small add-on contracts and even 150 point contracts Disney is marginalizing a substantial segment of their customer base.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 15, 2008)

New updates on the debate.

It is now considered "unethical" if you book your home resort at 11 and try to switch at 7 months.

Also everyone who has a full week off for Thanksgiving(most of the schools in the state of LA) or who pulls there kids out for the 2 day week is "unethical" because they are taking away rooms from people who only can go Wed-Sun.

Interesting reading :hysterical:


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 15, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> It is now considered "unethical" if you book your home resort at 11 and try to switch at 7 months.



That's not quite right!

Many are saying that's it's unethical to walk a reservation. (Booking ahead of the days you want, then adding days at the end and cancelling the days at the beginning in order to get a hard to get reservation like NYE at BWV std).
This process ties up a room for a few days and then is released.

On the other hand, booking at 11 months and switching at 7 months  thereby tying up a room for 4 months is considered ok. Personally I don't see the difference. If one is ok, then the other should be also.

Also considered ok is booking multiple reservations because your plans are unsure, and then months later cancelling what you don't want, or dropping days off a reservation after tying up those days for months.

I think walking will be eventually banned, but to do it, other changes that may not be so popular will be invoked. (Like requiring any change to be a cancel and rebook!) Be careful what you wish for!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 15, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> That's not quite right!
> 
> Many are saying that's it's unethical to walk a reservation. (Booking ahead of the days you want, then adding days at the end and cancelling the days at the beginning in order to get a hard to get reservation like NYE at BWV std).
> This process ties up a room for a few days and then is released.
> ...



I don't have a problem with the 7 month switch, but you have some folks who have just jumped on the DIS thread who believe that it's not fair trying to change at 7 months. 

Don't ask me where these people came from, but in their minds booking any reservation with the idea of changing it is wrong. Be changing resorts at 7 months, adding/dropping a day because of airfare/work conflicts is just as wrong as doing the "walking" of a reservation.


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 15, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Be changing resorts at 7 months, adding/dropping a day because of airfare/work conflicts is just as wrong as doing the "walking" of a reservation.



I would put it more like 'walking' a reservation is just as "right" as changing resorts at 7 months, dropping a day, etc.'


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 15, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> I would put it more like 'walking' a reservation is just as "right" as changing resorts at 7 months, dropping a day, etc.'



I have no problem with doing the 7 month switch(do it regularly to supplement our VB trips with SSR points or just to switch resorts to aggrevate a couple of "know it all"'s on the DIS boards(I'm not that devoted to any DVC resort myself). 

I certainly don't have a problem with walking a reservation either, but my point is some certainly have their nose out of joint with this new policy. They are the ones that bought small add-ons to Sun-Thurs during prime times(BCV during F&W, VWL during Xmas, etc, AKV CL anytime).

I will hold judgement on the whole thing until I've seen it work. I definately see the cost savings for DVC, and not just in MS. I personally like the doing away with the DBD waitlist. No way would I DBD WL a week long trip.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 15, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I will hold judgement on the whole thing until I've seen it work. I definately see the cost savings for DVC, and not just in MS. I personally like the doing away with the DBD waitlist. No way would I DBD WL a week long trip.



I really don't see any cost savings unless further changes are made (which will undoubtedly result in further unintended consequences). If enough members "walk" reservations for extended periods or with minimal points, this will increase the number of calls.  If other members call the first day and find no availability at their home resort, they will inveitably call back the next day, then the next, etc.  If more WLs come out of this new system, more members may call MS to check the status of their WL.  

All of these will keep the call volume high at MS.  It may help take some of the pressure off at 9 am, however, as successful "walkers" (those who have already booked at least 2 days) and WL checkers can call any time.

As to the removal of the DBD WL, while I apprecaite that you wouldn't want to use this option for a 7 night stay, taking it away is no benefit at all to the members.  It's like running an ice cream parlor and saying that many customers didn't like choosing between chocolate and vanilla, so we now only sell chocolate.

Under the prior rules, it was an option that might be helpful for some members when booking some vacations.  DVC's spin on the change is that  apparantly making that choice was too difficult for some members and they will benefit from not needing to make any such choice.

-- Suzanne


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 15, 2008)

I think Disney likes the walking aspect because the more points one has, the more likely it is that they can walk in any season.  So, the new policy rewards people that have more points, and perhaps influences others to add to their points.  Disney is a business and I'm sure does not care whether something is fair or not if it generates revenue.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll be making reservations at the end of this month for 4th of July week next year.  My original intent was to book day by day at the 11 month window so, I'd get 9 days at my home resort.  

I like now that I don't have to do that especially since I won't be in town (however, I never did mind it before).... However, when I call, I can only reserve for the first 7 days.  So, I hope I get the last 2 days.  It will suck if I don't get them or have to waitlist it.  

I'll report back how it works for me.  The sad thing is the last 2 days are July 5th & 6th.  I wonder if those will be booked by those showing up on Friday or Saturday and booking through the next week.  

And, as a double whamie... I'll be in Hawaii when I make the reservations.  I'll be getting up mighty early... I hope, I don't forget...

Tina


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 16, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I'll be making reservations at the end of this month for 4th of July week next year.  My original intent was to book day by day at the 11 month window so, I'd get 9 days at my home resort.
> 
> I like now that I don't have to do that especially since I won't be in town (however, I never did mind it before).... However, when I call, I can only reserve for the first 7 days.  So, I hope I get the last 2 days.  It will suck if I don't get them or have to waitlist it.
> 
> ...



Tina,

I think you are mis-reading the situation.   Your first 7 days are the ones at risk of being confirmed.   The last two days are almost guaranteed.   When you call for the first 7 days... your first requested date will have already been in play for 7 days... so it is the one most at risk.    People arriving anytime during the previous week can have already booked all the units before you ever call.

OTOH... when you call one day later (the day after your initial call) and add on the 8th day... the only people who can book that particular day are those that have the previous day already booked... and you are one of them.   So... as long as the number of rooms loaded into inventory does not decrease... then you are guaranteed a reservation.   The same thing happens when you call the next day for your 9th and final day.   Note... that the number of rooms in inventory can change for a number of reasons... but I doubt this is an issue if you book somewhat early in the day.

/Jim


----------



## laxmom (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, how is it any different to book at your home resort at 11 months and switch to another at 7 than it is with any other timeshare.  We book our Marriott home resort at the 1 year mark and keep our eyes open for a trade that might interest us.  We will deposit it if a great trade presents itself but will stay at our home resort if it doesn't.  Isn't that virtually the same thing?

I still have no opinion on the new booking rules until I see it at work.  I have read the Disboards and sometimes feel there are people there that just like to fan the flames a bit.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 16, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Tina,
> 
> I think you are mis-reading the situation.   Your first 7 days are the ones at risk of being confirmed.   The last two days are almost guaranteed.   When you call for the first 7 days... your first requested date will have already been in play for 7 days... so it is the one most at risk.    People arriving anytime during the previous week can have already booked all the units before you ever call.
> 
> ...



Okay.. so, I have to get early 3 days in a row... Lucky me...  Oh did I tell you I will have to get up at 2 am to make the calls.  Like I said before I was okay with the DBD.  At least I had a better chance of getting my days even if I called every other day or every 4th day.  So, I have to get up 3 days in a row and ruin my vacation just to get my days.   Where before I could have called day 1, day 4, day 7, & day 9.  So, it wasn't all in a row and a little easier to swallow... That's my complaint.  By time I remember to call I believe days 8 and days 9 will be gone for me.

Anyways... I think both sets of my reservations are at risk because my check-in day is Sunday.  I'm not checking in Sunday to save points.  Sunday just happens to be the day after our swim meet.   I usually determine my check-in day by what is going on in our lives.  Swim team takes up most of our summer so, I have a very tiny window of opportunity to go.    This is what I love about DVC.  Checking in on any day.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 17, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Okay.. so, I have to get early 3 days in a row... Lucky me...  Oh did I tell you I will have to get up at 2 am to make the calls.  Like I said before I was okay with the DBD.  At least I had a better chance of getting my days even if I called every other day or every 4th day.  So, I have to get up 3 days in a row and ruin my vacation just to get my days.   Where before I could have called day 1, day 4, day 7, & day 9.  So, it wasn't all in a row and a little easier to swallow... That's my complaint.  By time I remember to call I believe days 8 and days 9 will be gone for me.
> 
> Anyways... I think both sets of my reservations are at risk because my check-in day is Sunday.  I'm not checking in Sunday to save points.  Sunday just happens to be the day after our swim meet.   I usually determine my check-in day by what is going on in our lives.  Swim team takes up most of our summer so, I have a very tiny window of opportunity to go.    This is what I love about DVC.  Checking in on any day.



You should only need to get up early once under the new system.  To maximize you chance of getting your reservation for 9 nights checking in on a Sunday, call as early as soon as MS opens and book 7 nights starting the Friday before you want to check in.

So let's say you want to check in on Sun, June 29.  Call on July 27 and book Fri, June 27 thru Thu, July 3.  If June 27 (Friday) is available, then you can book as many more nights as you need in another call.

You will need to call back no sooner than Aug 1 (earliest you can book Jul 7) but later than Aug 3 and at that time, you can cancel June 27 and 28, and book July 4 through July 7.

On the second phone call, you can call anytime MS is open, as you are virtually guranteed to be able to extend.  This is because any one else calling for a vacation starting on Jul 3 will only be able to book rooms that someone else is checking out of that day.  That will not include your room, since you will already have a reservation for July 3.  The only exception is if DVC has already determined that the inventory for your class of room will decrease due to scheduled maintenance, which is not likely this far in advance given the holiday weekend.

Hope this helps -- Suzanne


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 18, 2008)

It kinda helps but it is nothing that I haven't read on DIS.  My problem is that I can't call in on June 27th.  I know, it might be simple to you but I'm in a different time zone so, it isn't as easy for me to make the call like somebody on the East Coast.   I'll be running a HUGE swim meet for over 1000 swimmers.  I'll be helping with the scoring.  So, chances are I won't have the energy to get up at 4 am to make the call.  I'll be needing my sleep for my long 14 hour plus day.  I guess.. this seems like an easy work around for someone who thought this up.  I know, I will tell DVC things like this if I don't get my week.  That's the first thing I'm gonna let them know.  Maybe you didn't get it when I wrote my original e-mail about how I won't get my check-in date based on everything I read on DIS.  Everybody will have an opportunity to do this but me.  Because I'll be too tired to call.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 18, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> It kinda helps but it is nothing that I haven't read on DIS.  My problem is that I can't call in on June 27th.



Can you call a day or 2 or 3 before your swim meet?  You could even start callign today to book June 18 - 24.  All you need to do on that 4 am call is book any 7 nights prior to actual arrival date. Then call back to MS at some time during the day when MS is open and cancel nights you don't need and book more night you do need until all your nights are booked. If you book today, call back on July 24 and book June 24-30 and drop June 18-23.  Then on July 30, call and book July 1 - 7 and drop June 24-28. 

You could also add another adult as an associate member and have them call for you if needed, then drop them from that designation after it is booked.   

A strategy to maximize your chances under the new policy is harder to develop, but will usually actually be easier to execute.  Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 20, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Okay.. so, I have to get early 3 days in a row... Lucky me...  *Oh did I tell you I will have to get up at 2 am to make the calls. * Like I said before I was okay with the DBD.  At least I had a better chance of getting my days even if I called every other day or every 4th day.  So, I have to get up 3 days in a row and ruin my vacation just to get my days.   Where before I could have called day 1, day 4, day 7, & day 9.  So, it wasn't all in a row and a little easier to swallow... That's my complaint.  By time I remember to call I believe days 8 and days 9 will be gone for me.
> 
> Anyways... I think both sets of my reservations are at risk because my check-in day is Sunday.  I'm not checking in Sunday to save points.  Sunday just happens to be the day after our swim meet.   I usually determine my check-in day by what is going on in our lives.  Swim team takes up most of our summer so, I have a very tiny window of opportunity to go.    This is what I love about DVC.  Checking in on any day.



Why 2am?   I thought you were going to be in Hawaii.

I travel all over the world... and often have meetings during strange hours of the day or night.  It's really not that big of a deal in most cases.   Set your alarm, get up, call, go back to sleep.   If the dates are not that important to you... get your sleep and they will probably still be there with you decide to call.

/Jim


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 22, 2008)

SuzanneSLO said:


> Can you call a day or 2 or 3 before your swim meet?  You could even start callign today to book June 18 - 24.  All you need to do on that 4 am call is book any 7 nights prior to actual arrival date. Then call back to MS at some time during the day when MS is open and cancel nights you don't need and book more night you do need until all your nights are booked. If you book today, call back on July 24 and book June 24-30 and drop June 18-23.  Then on July 30, call and book July 1 - 7 and drop June 24-28.
> 
> You could also add another adult as an associate member and have them call for you if needed, then drop them from that designation after it is booked.
> 
> A strategy to maximize your chances under the new policy is harder to develop, but will usually actually be easier to execute.  Best of luck -- Suzanne



No, I can't...  I have issues with walking a reservation.  I don't think it is "right".  I don't think it is fair.  If my days are not available when I call on my scheduled day then, so be it.  Then, I'll have good reason to sell my DVC points.  I just feel Disney is forcing everyone to take 7 day vacations.  It is falling into the trap of a traditional timeshare which isn't what I bought.

I can't add someone else to call.  Can you imagine trying to explain to someone else who knows nothing about Disney to call.  As it is if I was home I"d have to get up 4 am to call.  I couldn't ask someone else to do that for me.  Are you volunteering???


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 22, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Why 2am?   I thought you were going to be in Hawaii.
> 
> I travel all over the world... and often have meetings during strange hours of the day or night.  It's really not that big of a deal in most cases.   Set your alarm, get up, call, go back to sleep.   If the dates are not that important to you... get your sleep and they will probably still be there with you decide to call.
> 
> /Jim



Well.. maybe member services hours has changed but my understanding it opens at 7 am.  I believe, there is a 2 hour time difference between Hawaii and the West Coast.  So, that would be 5 hours between Hawaii and Florida so, that means I'm getting up at 2 am Hawaii time.  I tried to look at DVC to see the hours of the members services but their website makes it impossible to figure that out  

I wasn't complaining about getting up everyday.   That wasn't my issue... My issue was more along the lines of the members walking their reservation.  So when I call on my 1st day of the ACTUAL day I really want to check-in most likely I might not get my reservation.  Realize I'm traveling during peak time next year 4th of July.  I'm sorry if my post implied I didn't like getting up because I'd gladly do that if it guaranteed a reservation but it doesn't.

On the Disboards a member called on her 1st day of check-in and was told her unit was sold out at Vero Beach.  The CM told her she should have called earlier.  This is a great indication that Cast Members are already encouraging walking your reservation.


----------



## SDKath (Jul 22, 2008)

Hawaii is 3 hours behind us Californians...  Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 22, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Hawaii is 3 hours behind us Californians...  Katherine



Opps... I was thinking winter time... As Hawaii does not do daylight savings...  Sorry..


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 23, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Opps... I was thinking winter time... As Hawaii does not do daylight savings...  Sorry..



Member Services opens at 9am.... so you would typically have to call at 6:00 Pacific time.

Regarding your opinion of fair vs unfair.    We had a very fair system before.   Those who wanted to book day-by-day could... and almost gaurantee they could get what they wanted.   Those who cared less about the gaurantee could wait till their check-out day... and call with one call.   It is DVC which made the situation unfair... not those who are walking reservations.

I do not think I will need to walk a reservation for the next reservation that I book... so I am not planning to do so.   I also do not think you will need to walk either for your June/July reservation.   It actually is not the hardest time to book.   I might be wrong... but I suspect that you will get your reservation.   If not... I am fairly sure that if you waitlist... then it will come through.

/Jim


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 23, 2008)

Even thought the OP has no interest in "walking" her reservation, her situation does point out one benefit to the new policy:  it essentailly allows timeshifting of that important first call.  For someone who cannot call at 9 am on weekdays, they can call on a weekend, then walk the reservation forward.  After the first call, every subsequent call only needs to occur before MS closes, not at the opening bell.  -- Suzanne


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 24, 2008)

SuzanneSLO said:


> Even thought the OP has no interest in "walking" her reservation, her situation does point out one benefit to the new policy:  it essentailly allows timeshifting of that important first call.  For someone who cannot call at 9 am on weekdays, they can call on a weekend, then walk the reservation forward.  After the first call, every subsequent call only needs to occur before MS closes, not at the opening bell.  -- Suzanne



That logic doesn't make sense to me.  You mentioned it before and you seem to believe because you have a 7 day reservation you'll have some priority to add the 8th day and drop the 1st day, any time during the day.  I'm not sure I'm following.  I would think you would have to get up early just like everyone else to secure your 8th day and drop the 1st day.   Trust me everyone will be doing the same thing so, it really isn't any different than day by day calling.  When I did day by day calling I called every morning to secure my reservation at the 7 month window for VWL at Christmas time.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 24, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> That logic doesn't make sense to me.  You mentioned it before and you seem to believe because you have a 7 day reservation you'll have some priority to add the 8th day and drop the 1st day, any time during the day.  I'm not sure I'm following.  I would think you would have to get up early just like everyone else to secure your 8th day and drop the 1st day.   Trust me everyone will be doing the same thing so, it really isn't any different than day by day calling.  When I did day by day calling I called every morning to secure my reservation at the 7 month window for VWL at Christmas time.



Let's use a hypothetical example:

1) The resort has exactly 100 1BR units
2) You want a 1BR reservation for 11/7/09
3) On 12/1/08 you call... and you get a reservation for 11/1/09 - 11/8/09 (securing your first night at the earliers possible moment).
4) 99 other people do exactly the same thing.
5) on 12/2/08... someone new wants a reservation (they want to start on 11/8/09
6) They are unable to reserve the date because of two reasons a) it is beyond 11 months - and b) There is no availability for 11/7/09.
7) You can wait as long as you want to call...  nobody can possibly book your next night... because of the reasons of #6 above.

The place this breaks down is if the level of inventory loaded into the system varies from day to day... for things such as maintencance, exchanges, CRO cash reservations, etc.   Hence... it is still to your advantage to call early and be one of the first people on the phone.

/Jim


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 24, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Let's use a hypothetical example:
> 
> 1) The resort has exactly 100 1BR units
> 2) You want a 1BR reservation for 11/7/09
> ...



Okay... I give up!!!  Eventually, everyone will get what they want by waitlisting...  In theory I don't think #4 will happen..  if it does probably rarely...  I agree it is to your advantage to be the first person to call not to wait until the afternoon to call.  

I see the cycle going around and a bunch of people clogging up the reservation system is what I see.  Hopefully, Disney will see the same thing and realize DBD booking wasn't so bad!


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 25, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Okay... I give up!!!  Eventually, everyone will get what they want by waitlisting...



Actually waitlisting will only help if all 100 don't actually want 8 night reservations and end up cancelling one or more days.  And with the change in the WL policy to also eliminate DBD WLing, getting your WL may still be difficult.  The change in booking may give advantage to longer stays, while the change in WL gives the advantage to shorter stays.

The new policy is certainly confusing, but I have a feeling that while MS is "monitoring" the implementiation of the policy, we won't see any significant changes in it until about a year from now and then only IF booking for December vacations ends up being the mess many predict it will be.

-- Suzanne


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a quick note.... I called yesterday for the a 7 night stay at BCV for next June/July and I got it on my 1st call.  Then, I called again this morning for the remaining night.  I had no problems... I think, I can say that I really like the new system.  Nice to get it all done in 2 calls.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a quick note.... I called yesterday for the a 7 night stay at BCV for next June/July and I got it on my 1st call.  Then, I called again this morning for the remaining night.  I had no problems... I think, I can say that I really like the new system.  Nice to get it all done in 2 calls.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 31, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Just a quick note.... I called yesterday for the a 7 night stay at BCV for next June/July and I got it on my 1st call.  Then, I called again this morning for the remaining night.  I had no problems... I think, I can say that I really like the new system.  Nice to get it all done in 2 calls.



Under the old system... you could have called 11 months from your check-out date and got the entire reservation with just one single call.

This new policy does not help anyone... and the time will probably come (especially if you like to switch resorts at 7 months)... that you will find that there is no room at the Inn.

/Jim


----------

